# Cloth for floor of Gheenoe



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Grind all of the spots in the shape of a bowl. Use 6oz cloth and cut pieces to cover and each layer sequentially larger. Patch the outside and then use thickened epoxy to final fair. Then do the same on the inside.

For the inner layer you want, 1708 is heavy, 1208 is much better choice. If you don't fair it it will have a nice no skid pattern. The 08 part is generally not compatible with epoxy so 12oz would work. Of you go with stitched get 90/0 rather than 45/45 as the latter will have the strings sticking through.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2018)

You say your using epoxy, mind if I ask why? I thoroughly understand it’s superior bonding properties already, but that boat was built with poly and poly would be just fine to make your repairs with. As long as you prep good and do a good job the poly will last a lifetime! And save you some cash.


----------



## Fishcally Irresponsible (Jun 26, 2018)

Raka had some 9oz biaxial at a discounted price several weeks ago. I ordered some and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> Grind all of the spots in the shape of a bowl. Use 6oz cloth and cut pieces to cover and each layer sequentially larger. Patch the outside and then use thickened epoxy to final fair. Then do the same on the inside.
> 
> For the inner layer you want, 1708 is heavy, 1208 is much better choice. If you don't fair it it will have a nice no skid pattern. The 08 part is generally not compatible with epoxy so 12oz would work. Of you go with stitched get 90/0 rather than 45/45 as the latter will have the strings sticking through.





Boatbrains said:


> You say your using epoxy, mind if I ask why? I thoroughly understand it’s superior bonding properties already, but that boat was built with poly and poly would be just fine to make your repairs with. As long as you prep good and do a good job the poly will last a lifetime! And save you some cash.


@DuckNut Can you tell me more about the 90/0 vs 45/45 issue? I'm not sure that I understand what strings would be sticking through, or how those might pose a problem. I've checked online, and have had a heck of a time finding any stitched 90/0 1208.

@Boatbrains I decided to go with epoxy based on the advice of a friend who has many years experience building small boats and kayaks. I was able to get some reasonably priced epoxy, already have purchased it, so epoxy it will be.  I understand that the boat was made with poly, and that poly would be perfectly fine, but as I said, I've already bought it, so I'm gonna use it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

45/45









0/90









I have bought it at FGCI. May need to pick up the phone and call them.


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> 45/45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see exactly what you mean. Thanks!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

https://epoxyworks.com/index.php/chopped-strand-mat-and-epoxy/


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2018)

I also agree with DN, 1200 will be plenty sufficient for your needs.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Wet it out and slap it down but don't fill the weave with epoxy and you will have a nice non-skid floor that won't tear you up if you have to kneel.

After cured, wash with soap and water, let dry and then slap some oil based paint over it and go fishing.

I use Jack Tar camo paint and that shiz is the perfect paint: cheap and tough as hell.


----------

